
Folding Home now has more than 1 Exaflops for SARS-CoV-2 research - doener
https://stats.foldingathome.org/os
======
jseliger
The data on Macs agrees with slizard's comment here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22574795](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22574795),
concerning Folding@home:

 _[Folding@home] lack[s] crucial SIMD optimizations to allow making use of
AVX2 /AVX512 on modern x86 CPUs as well as the years of algorithmic
improvement and code optimization we made. These two factors combined lead to
_significantly_ lower F@H CPU performance compared to what they had we're they
using a recent GROMACS engine._

------
doener
Via [https://www.golem.de/news/coronakrise-sars-
cov-2-forschung-u...](https://www.golem.de/news/coronakrise-sars-
cov-2-forschung-ueberschreitet-1-exaflops-2003-147495.html) (German)

